# Justifiable Homicide



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I swear, I am going to kill my husband. He took of his sweatshirt and left it--wait for it now--on the KITCHEN FLOOR!!!!!!!! :bash:He got undressed for bed and threw his dirty laundry INTO THE HALLWAY!!!!! :bash:What is wrong with this man? The hamper is right there in the hall, next to where he dumped his clothes. It is only half full, they would have fit in there. And the kitchen floor? Please!:bash:

That does not include all the crap I am finding in the bedroom which he was supposed to clean and I am doing today because I just can't stand it any more.

By the way, that empty shelf in my laundry room closet? It collapsed yesterday! Not a blessed thing on it, really. Not anything like it had before. Down it came. Gotta put it back up today. Grrrr.

I can tell it's Monday.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh Ninn, what a way to start the week! Just be thankful you cleaned that shelf off before it took a dive! Imagine what that would have been like!

As for your DH, I can relate! Mine use to just strip down where ever he was in the house when he decided he was heading for bed... sitting at kitchen table, in the livingroom, at the computer, etc. You never knew where you would find his clothes!! He was broke of that when the kids got older, and you never knew who was going to be on the couch when you came down in the morning! It now all ends up on the floor on his side of the bed, so he has his pants to put on before coming downstairs.  

But we do have the same daily problem of finding his gloves and hat. I can't get him to put them in the same place every day. And don't get me started on him and his keys! We are down to one set of keys to his truck (the spare set) and he is the ONLY one who drives it! 

Hope your Monday gets better!


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry but I can completely feel for you. I picked up my dh's clothes from the Dining Room floor yesterday! Why he thought that was the best place to change clothes is beyond me.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Must be related to my dh. At least he has learned after 17 years that I do not wash his clothes if they don't get in the hamper. Took a long time to teach him that, and he still lapses from time to time---along about the time he trips over several days worth of his clothes on the floor next to the bed he remembers and picks them up!!

That's upstairs in the bedroom, anyway. Downstairs, he is still learning. He is getting quite a reputation for leaving socks, sweatshirt, etc on the living room floor, or the chair, and after a week YELLING that WHOEVER'S clothes those are needs to come pick them up or they will be getting thrown away. At which time two teenagers and a ten year old look at him and sweetly say "But Dad, aren't those YOUR clothes?" :doh:


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL... I know. My own leaves his socks all over the place. When I finally got after him about leaving them strewed across the floor, he started putting them on the end table. Brat. Of course, now that the cat (yes, the cat!) has decided that his socks make the best chew/shake toys ever, he may be getting the hint. Three pairs of new socks ruined by an overzealous kitty apparently make him pause to reflect on the wisdom of leaving them lying around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I can see the headlines now: WOMAN STRANGLES HUBBY WITH HIS DIRTY SWEATSHIRT. ALL FEMALE JURY FINDS HER INNOCENT! :viking::clap:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, Ninn, I feel your pain, girl. DH loves to hang his jeans (or unmentionables!) up on the coat rack on the wall inside the front door when he arrives home... And I'm constantly asked... "Have you seen my?... cell phone... sunglasses..." Water buffalo - whatever... My usual answer is "No. You must have left them at your girlfriend's house" Yeah, a little snarky, but cute, at least for me. I swear he does this to use up his word allotment for the day.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My favorite response to the constant stream of "have you seen my" questions is "the uterous is not a tracking device. " that usually stops the questions and starts him looking for wherever he left his something or other.........lol


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I get the "have you seen my...." from the kids more than the husband, but I get "what's ----'s phone number" way too much from Lance!! One time I turned around and said "--- is _your_ friend, what makes you think *I* would know his cell phone #?" - Didn't work - he just snorted at me and said "cute - what's his #, I know you remember!"

Though I do get my share of "what did you do with my ---?" from Lance, but since I usually tell the kids "Not my stuff, not my problem!", he doesn't ask too much!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

DH is the tornado that rips through my house on a daily basis, leaving everything where ever it falls. Problem is, he doesn't think it is him. He will blame it on everyone else.

He complains when DS doesn't pick up in the shop, or return things exactly the way they left, etc. Somehow the mess in his shop is always someone else's fault, too. I don't care to listen to him when he starts in about DS, as I SO want to say, "Oh, you mean like you do in the house? Where do you think he learned it?" But that would be counter productive, so I let it go.

He looked for a part to a gun that he asked me to carry upstairs for him (part was NOT there at the time I took it up) for over 2 years!! Of course, it was my fault. Currently, I have a different piece to a different gun taped down to my kitchen table. (he was going to fix it "when he gets back tonight") Has been there since the first weekend in January! May still be there next hunting season. But, by golly, when he goes to get that gun and wants to know what I did with it, I will show it to him, taped to the table, EXACTLY WHERE HE LEFT IT!

I doubt I can ever break him of this. Been 25 years already. But I do wish he would quit blaming me and the DKids for everything!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Christine in OK said:


> One time I turned around and said "--- is _your_ friend, what makes you think *I* would know his cell phone #?" - Didn't work - he just snorted at me and said "cute - what's his #, I know you remember!"


I get that too. So I put them in my cell phone. Dh has a habit of calling me and asking 'what's so and so's phone number', as if I am a walking phone book. So I figured if I programmed them in my cell phone I would be prepared the next time he asked.

The look on his face when he saw his buddies in my phone list was priceless! One of them is jokingly referred to as my 'other husband' because he spends so much time at our house during deer season (Oct 1-Dec.31 since he bow hunts, firearm hunts, and does blackpowder season too).


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I have never been in this forum but this lead the list so of course I had to see what was up! Slev over on the sheep forum related how his wife nailed his clothes to the bathroom floor - she's my hero!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Liese said:


> I have never been in this forum but this lead the list so of course I had to see what was up! Slev over on the sheep forum related how his wife nailed his clothes to the bathroom floor - she's my hero!


Wow, I never thought of that! Maybe I should stick my DH's clothes to the floor with double-sided tape when he leaves them laying all over the place. Most of the time I just deal with it, but when I catch a toe on one of his t-shirts that is "hung on the floor", I get mad :nono:


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the "nailing to the floor" idea, but DH has NO sense of humor when it comes to things like that. And since most of my floors are concrete, I would have to go with farmergirls double-sided tape. LOL!

This discussion reminded me of how a friend of the family started selling electrolux vacuums not long after we got married. He asked to come over and "practice" his spiel on me. You know how it is, you clean house before he gets there, right? He got there and started to show me how much it would pick up that my vacuum was missing. Then went on to show me how it would go under the furniture so easily, and when he vacuumed under a chair in the living room, he sucked up one of DH's socks and plugged the vacuum. Boy, was my face red!!!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ninn said:


> I swear, I am going to kill my husband. He took of his sweatshirt and left it--wait for it now--on the KITCHEN FLOOR!!!!!!!! :bash:He got undressed for bed and threw his dirty laundry INTO THE HALLWAY!!!!! :bash:What is wrong with this man? The hamper is right there in the hall, next to where he dumped his clothes. It is only half full, they would have fit in there. And the kitchen floor? Please!:bash:
> 
> That does not include all the crap I am finding in the bedroom which he was supposed to clean and I am doing today because I just can't stand it any more.
> 
> ...


What ya mean the dirty clothes dont go at the end of the hall ??
everyone knows the kitchen floor is reserved for wet muddy socks and boots .
Are you supposed to be able to see the bedroom floor ? I thought the towels and clothes were there to keep the carpet clean 

Honey why are you looking at me like that??
Why do you have that skillet


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Just kick the floor clothes under the bed...eventually he will run out of clean stuff. Do not wash the stuff under the bed for him.

My ex always handed me stuff to hold or tried to stuff his stuff in my purse....my purses got steadily smaller...finally I quit carrying one altogether. Then he wanted to put stuff in my pockets, so I quit wearing clothes with pockets. His other quirk was to ask me where the men's room was....it didn't matter if we were in a foreign country or a place I had never been before!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

does he want you to follow the trail of clothes to find him ?? Spring is in the air ??!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Nope. When it comes to THAT, he is quite clear about his wants! He's getting the idea though. He asked me where that same sweatshirt was the other day. I told him-ON THE KITCHEN FLOOR WHERE YOU LEFT IT!! He was astonished-he thought I would pick it up, wash it, hang it up and wait for it to dry, fold it and put it away, all because it was on the floor. I told him-"If it's not in a hamper in the laundry room, it's not getting washed. Period." I think he's getting the idea.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Way to go, Ninn!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow....I thought my husband was the only slob around! My 7 yr old DS is soooo much better at picking up his stuff then his father is. One time I stopped washing his clothes and through most of them in a plastic bin and the are still there 3 years later! There are times I would like to throw them out the window! I would like to go away for about a month and see what this place looks like, I bet they would have to condemn it! LOL


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow, ladies, I am going to have to visit this forum more often so I won't feel so lonely! I could swear our hubbies' learned that stuff in the same classroom.

I swear, to the end of my days I will never understand why this man will take off his clothes and put them RIGHT NEXT TO THE HAMPER instead of putting then IN the hamper. Lifting that lid is too hard. It's been a thorn in my side for 15 years now. My hamper has migrated from the bathroom to right outside the bathroom to just next to his side of the bed, it's now a bin with no lid, and he still cannot get his clothing inside it. 

Another thing I don't understand is why he expects his children to pick up their cans, cups, dishes, wrappers and clothing and put them in the proper place when he cannot be bothered to do so himself.

I am also the household object-tracker and secretary, yes. If something is missing - cell phone, keys, wallet, someone's number, a particular hat or pair of shoes, fresh batteries, you name it, I am expected to know *immediately* where to find it. What's more, I can't just tell him where it is, because I can give him detailed directions to the spot where I know it is located and he still will not see it. I have to get up from whatever I am doing, walk upstairs or across the house or inside from the garden or wherever, pick up the object and place it in his hands. Upon which he says, and I quote, "Oh, you were right."

And please explain to me why he could not make a phone call he needed to make regarding a certain matter involving him personally (one of those deals where they'd really rather talk to the person involved, so that a wife or someone else has to try twice as hard to get cooperation), when the phone number was posted prominently on the fridge and he was off work all day Wed., but would rather instead call me five times today and ask me if I had called them yet????

Thanks for letting me get this off my chest...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Are you sure you're not married to my husband?......lol Mark cannot make phone calls effectively, so I usually wind up doing it. And in response to knowing where all their stuff is? "the uterous is not a tracking device" usually suffices!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I had a husband that left his stuff all over the house. I refused to deal with his stuff. We're divorced.

I wonder if his second wife picks up after him. If she does, she deserves him.

The most Roger will ask me about concerning his possessions is to ask me to get his keys when his boots are muddy! 

He has never, never, never thrown his clothing on the floor for me to pick up. He didn't want to live in a motel during the divorce.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Edayna, come on in and join the club. You won't be lonely! I believe you are married to a clone of my DH!


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG I think I have the answer..all men are clones....LOL just kidding , but they do seem to bring about the same things from different women.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Jan Doling said:


> Just kick the floor clothes under the bed...eventually he will run out of clean stuff. Do not wash the stuff under the bed for him.


This is genius, but what if they get to stinking in the summer time??


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

farmergirl said:


> This is genius, but what if they get to stinking in the summer time??


Burn them.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Now I remember why I'm not married. :bouncy:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> Burn them.


But then he'd have to BUY more. I don't want this husband training to cost more than my patience! LOL


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I remember the days when the sink was spotless and shone in the morning sun. The bed was made and there were flowers on the kitchen table. The bathtub sparkled white and the nightstand held but a lamp, a clock and a book......
Now I cannot even dream of seeing the clock that sits on DH's dresser. The view is blocked by a caulk gun..wait.. I am going to get a real list..
So sorry..the caulk has migrated to the dining room table where it apparently belongs..
but the dresser has a thing of wood filler.. 1,452 finish nails..134 screws..4 drill bits.. some washers.. a stack of receipts (the IRS dude can find them himself) broken parts of DS's helicopter, a ratchet.. some unmentionables..a sweat shirt.. a grease covered sock and an alarm clock...oh and some shoe polish. Why?
And yes.. all the clothes live on the floor on his side of the bed.. (even the clean ones.."sweetie, I'll put my clothes away. You shouldn't have to do it.. they are mine..hahahahahasnortchoke) except for socks and they free range all over the house.
When we first got married he wanted to do his own laundry... heeheeheee... finally the sour stench got to me and I rewashed all the clothes in the machine and have refused him access.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, so here is my question....

Do they do it on purpose? I mean, if he's incompetent enough, leaves the stuff lying around on the floor long enough, I'll be forced to deal with it, so why should he?

It's like a life plan: drop stuff and watch it drive someone nuts!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe they just don't see hampers. It's like a mental block of some sort. It can be right there in plain sight and they cannot see it. Same story with keys, boot, ets. They can only find something if we hide it so we have it later on down the road!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Liese said:


> I have never been in this forum but this lead the list so of course I had to see what was up! Slev over on the sheep forum related how his wife nailed his clothes to the bathroom floor - she's my hero!



HEY..! I just did a search of my name and I found this thread. Who's telling on me??? ((((Liese)))) hahaha Yep, my wife nailed my underware to the bathroom floor. But, I don't think it really fixed the problem. 

....what hamper????


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I think they need to have a "Husband 101" class in college or high school. I heard that the young ones are trainable! I use to have an email that had a "class schedule" on it of classes for men to take. They were like "How to put the toilet seat down" and "No, the toilet paper roll doesn't change itself". I think my husband needs a refresher course! LOL


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

Y'all are more tolerant than I was...

My first husband used to strew his clothing all over the house. I got fed up one day, and it all landed in the trash. He was not happy about it. He never did it again....

but we're no longer married.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well as far as dirty clothes I'll trade my wife for one husband.She is bad about leaving clothes lay,plus she pulls her Underwear and Pants off at the same time so when you go to was you have to pull them apart.I told her if she didn't quit I was going to quit washing them.:bash:

She leaves dishes laying around too.

big rockpile


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Well as far as dirty clothes I'll trade my wife for one husband.She is bad about leaving clothes lay,plus she pulls her Underwear and Pants off at the same time so when you go to was you have to pull them apart.I told her if she didn't quit I was going to quit washing them.:bash:
> 
> She leaves dishes laying around too.
> 
> big rockpile


BR - I just spit my wine out... again! Only because you _actually_ posted on the Cleaning and Organizing forum... You are the best! :bouncy:

And Oy! I am an underwear/pant puller-offer too! But I do all the laundry (DH just _can't_ ... don't get me started...), so I guess it's okay. Now, if I could just get him to at least turn his socks right side out *before* he tosses them in the hamper....


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

MorrisonCorner said:


> Ok, so here is my question....
> 
> Do they do it on purpose? I mean, if he's incompetent enough, leaves the stuff lying around on the floor long enough, I'll be forced to deal with it, so why should he?
> 
> It's like a life plan: drop stuff and watch it drive someone nuts!


Yes, I believe that those men know exactly what they are doing! It's a passive agressive behavior. It is also an very clear act of disrespect towards their wives, declaring that's all their wives are good for-to be maids.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

BR, welcome to this forum! You're a good house husband!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

BR, welcome to the forum! Nice to see you over here.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Take edayna's post and insert my dh's name. That's my dh exactly!!! LOL!!!! We've been married 13 years and he still puts his clothes on top of the hamper....or next to it. Coat lays next to the door on the floor. Boots in the middle of the floor intead of where all the shoes/boots are. 

I have a good one you would all appreciate: When I was pregnant I was on bedrest. Toward the end of my pregnancy I was on complete bedrest and dh and his mom were doing the essentials in the house (laundry, etc). After we brought dd home, a freind of ours came over with her 3 kids to see the baby. Well, dh had just gotten done sweeping the kitchen and dining room floors. (You had to walk through both to get to the living room). So, the friend comes int he house with the 3 kiddos, all wearing their shoes (we are suppose to remove our shoes at THEIR house). So, after they leave, dh is all in a tither....

*WHY did they ALL walk through the house with their shoes on?!?! WE have to take off OUR shoes at THEIR house.....oh, THEY can't take them off at OURS??? Sheesh, I JUST swept the floors and now I have to sweep them AGAIN!!!!*

Let me tell ya, I about lost it. Dh did not appreciate my laughing at his fit he was having. All I could htink of was all the times HE'S walked through the house with muddy boots on after I just washed the floors, or the times he's walked in with grass/straw/hay, etc sluffing off his boots as he walked through the house to get something.....right after I had swept. Oh, it was one time, but how sweet it was :bouncy: LOL!!!!

:baby04:
Shawna


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

LOL, Shawna!!!

I have to say up front that my dh does the laundry more often than I do, at this point. I've been dealing with CFS and he's really taken up the slack there. 

But I do have a funny story...

When we were first married, my dh was always on me about leaving lights on. He still does this, turns the light off and I'm Still In The Room!! Anyway, we got home from work one day and he took off his shoes and left them in the middle of the floor in the living room. Then we decided to take a walk. So he put on different shoes. Got back, took them off and they joined the work pair. Then we decided to go out to get something to eat. He put on a new pair. Got home, left them with the others. 

I sat there on the couch, looking at those size 13 shoes, all six of them, which took up the entire floor. He went to bed. I thought, "I am NOT going to pick up his shoes for the rest of his life, or mine, whichever ends first." So I headed off to bed, too, but left all the lights on.

He said, "Aren't you going to turn off the lights?"

I replied, "You can turn them off on your way back from picking up all your shoes."

 

He did.

Now I throw 9 pairs of mud boots out on the lawn from inside the front door. Heaven help us if we have a fire and have to run out of the house quickly....


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

My DH is pretty good about household stuff except.....

Why do dishes make it to the counter next to the sink, but not in the sink? Is there a forcefield that men and children cannot penetrate? What is in the sink are tiny bits of trash, like the little corner you tear off a packet, or the ring from the milk jug. Which are blocked by a forcefield from entering the bag hanging from a drawer right next to the sink.

And socks. Most of his clothes find there way "home", but the socks travel over the Nine Kingdoms. My favorite are the pair hanging off the empty toilet paper holder. DD's socks simply vanish from this dimension. If I can wash them once so she can wear them twice that's great. Mostly they simply disappear.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

I can relate to too much of this! But the one that really gets me is...drum roll...When my DH finishes a carton of ice cream, he puts one inch or so of water in it and then puts it in the sink! What is up with that? The trash can is under the sink, so putting the carton into the trash would be easier... Then I throw it away in the AM.

And hey, I never realized this forum was here! I will be visiting more often! I mean a girl can't spend all of her time on the goat forum...


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I have to say you are all the nicest bunch of wives on this planet - these men have NO CLUE how good they have it!!!!!

I've never done my DH's laundry in the nearly 24 years we've been married. :nono: My first husband was a pig and once I got rid of him I decided I never wanted another one like him - so, I just never started doing things like that with this one.
We both work outside the home full-time and now that we have no kids at home, he only gets dinner fixed for him when I decide to cook - which is usually on the weekends.

Tell them all, for me, they live like Kings and just don't know it!! :bow:


----------



## Solace Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

MorrisonCorner said:


> Ok, so here is my question....
> 
> Do they do it on purpose? I mean, if he's incompetent enough, leaves the stuff lying around on the floor long enough, I'll be forced to deal with it, so why should he?
> 
> It's like a life plan: drop stuff and watch it drive someone nuts!


When I got married, I told him he was absolutely NOT allowed to EVER do something incompetently just to make me do it. That is a hard and fast rule in my house (along with if you don't want a dishwasher you do the dishes). He's really good about it, too, but every now and then I have to check - 
"You're not doing what I think you're doing are you?" 
"No"
"Good, cuz you know better"
"Yes"
"So you really are that [stupid/lazy/incompetent], right?"
"Yes"


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh,oh, I want to be on the jury!! CUZ, I have one that is just like that! I have talked, begged, pleaed and threaten and he see nothing wrong with it.


----------

